# Mein Musikprofil (Synthiox)



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo allesamt!

Ich wollte mal mit euch mein SoundCloud-Profil teilen. Ich mache Musik seit 2010-2011 und jetzt natürlich immer noch, fokussiere mich dabei hauptsächlich auf Uplifting Trance. 

Hier ist mein Profil auf SC: https://soundcloud.com/matt1314-vvd

Einige Tracks sind auch auf AudioJungle und BandCamp verfügbar:

matt1314 | AudioJungle
Synthiox

Das ist meine neueste Produktion, welche ich vor einigen Tagen fertiggestellt habe: https://soundcloud.com/matt1314-vvd/synthiox-the-energy-original-mix

Das ist pures Uplifting Trance.

Ihr könnt gerne kommentieren und Feedback da lassen. Und ignoriert die alten Virtual Vintage Dreams Tracks. Die waren nur experimentell, das Projekt wird nicht länger fortgeführt. Das ist somit eigentlich das, womit ich angefangen habe.  

Ihr findet mich auch auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Synthiox/230017137043925


Danke euch.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2013)

Hört sich vom Sound her nicht schlecht an - womit arbeitest Du, also welche Synthies, Effekte usw? Machst Du die Beats selber, oder sind das Loops? Mir gefällt da vor allem, dass der Beat und Bass "hart" rüberkommt, aber nichts anderes dabei irgendwie untergeht 

Von der Musik her isses nicht so ganz mein Fall, aber immer noch 100x mal besser als 99% von dem, was in den Charts läuft  ich mag mehr den dunkleren Electrobereich, härteren Techno oder direkt "normalen" Dance/Trance mit Vocals.

Ich hab das hier heute grad selber gemacht, wobei da noch ein paar Detailarbeiten fehlen: http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/Tanz mit mir.mp3 ca. 6MB, Genre: irgendwas undefinierbares zwischen Electro und EBM...


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2013)

Hi!

Danke für deine Rückmeldung. 

Also ich arbeitete früher mit Cubase, bin aber jetzt umgestiegen auf FL Studio, da es für mich einfach besser zu handhaben ist. Alles ist irgendwie übersichtlicher und der Workflow ist besser. An Synthies habe ich alles mögliche eigentlich. Von den hauseigenen VSTis von FL Studio, reFX Nexus 2, Sylenth1 und DMS Dimension über Arturia Instrumente und U-he Synths bis hin zu fetten Klängen der Tone2 Biester. Und die Effekte stammen sampletechnisch von Vengeance, VST-technisch die von FL Studio selbst.

Die Beats stammen allesamt von mir, vorgefertigtes Material nutze ich nur ungerne. Ich lasse da immer der Kreativität freien Lauf.

Und mit dem Mischen gebe ich mir seit letzter Zeit sehr viel Mühe, vor allem in meinem letzten Track kann man das, denke ich, hören. Vorher hatte ich einfach alles aufgenommen, Lautstärke angepasst und mich dann im Nachhinein gewundert, warum denn so alles durcheinander klingt. Ab FL Studio traue ich mich nun auch an den EQ etc.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2013)

Das Abmischen ist das schwierigsste und auch das, was mir keinen Spaß macht, so dass ich dutzende halbfertige Tracks bei mir rumfliegen hab... da ist echt manchmal auch frustrierend, da hat man die Drums endlich so, wie man sie will, und dann kommt plötzlich der Synthiesound nicht mehr durch - macht man den dann lauter, geht der Bass flöten - senkt man den EQ mal hier mal da, um den Synthie was zu zähmen, kommt der bass wieder raus, aber der Synthie verliert 50% seines Charakters usw usw., und dann hat man es endlich doch, und beim Testhören auf ner anderen Anlage hört es sich grauenhaft kraftlos und blass an, oder die Drums übertönen doch alles usw usw.

und da soll dann nochmal so ein blöder "nur handgemachte Musik ist Musik"-Heini ankommen und erzählen, dass elektronische Musik keine Kunst sei und jeder Idiot das locker in ein paar Minuten hinkriegen kann, nur weil man dafür nicht unbedingt ein Instrument live spielen können muss...


----------



## matt1314 (6. Mai 2013)

Du sagst es. So ging es mir eben auch mit dem Abmischen. Ständig passt irgendwas nicht. Und dann tüftelt man da rum wie ein Verrückter (im positiven Sinne natürlich).  Naja, aber auf das Endresultat darf man ja dann sehr stolz sein. Trance ist eben eine eigene Welt für sich und erfordert ziemlich viel Wissen über Techniken zum Abmischen, Mastern etc. Ist ja auch nicht umsonst eins der Genres, die wirklich sehr viel Zeit erfordern für den perfekten Klang. Pads, der Lead Sound, die schwere doppelte oder sogar teils auch dreifache Bassline, die Drums (vor allem Kick-Drum) und der sonstige Krimskrams.

Vielleicht hätte ich mit etwas einfacherem anfangen sollen beim Hobby Musikmachen. Aber da ich Trance eben so liebe, musste es Trance sein, womit ich anfing. Und dann auch ziemlich schnell stolperte.  Kannst ja meine ersten Tranceversuche auf dem Profil hören wie z.B. den Track "Trance Radio Machine". Ja ja, so hat das angefangen, da war ich noch stolz drauf. Heute denke ich mir so: "Wasn das?"


----------

